
Notes on Linear Transformations - roperzh
https://www.monades.dev/notes-on-linear-transformations/
======
stefan_
It's unfortunate that you would mention "Move the object to the desired
location", then proceed to ignore it entirely.

Of course that is because _translation_ is not a linear transformation, but
you then proceed to also not demonstrate the very common trick used to enable
it (so common in fact that GPUs are designed around it).

~~~
pacala
[https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/251561/translation-...](https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/251561/translation-
matrix-and-why-non-linear)

~~~
JadeNB
In case it's not clear, you are (I assume) linking to an explanation of the
"common trick" mentioned by stefan_
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22412340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22412340)).
Specifically, you are linking to a question that necessitates this trick; one
somewhat terse explanation of the trick is the answer
[https://math.stackexchange.com/a/251566](https://math.stackexchange.com/a/251566)
.

~~~
pacala
You are correct, thanks.

